# requirements for REW



## seedee701 (Apr 21, 2006)

hi folks

first post here

i just downloaded REW and since it seems to be the only analyzer-app running on mac, i have great hopes in it.

from what i've seen it's exactly what i was looking for. i'm in the process of tuning my room and therefore need only the analyzing function of the software (for now...)

however i can't make the app to work, it just doesn't open doubleclicking on it. is there anotherway to start the applet? tried the darwin-terminal, tried browsers didn't work either.
all .jars in same folder as stated in the helptxt.

here my configuration:
mac g4 dual 1.25, 1.5gig, OS 10.4.6

i also failed updating the recomended java-core, apparently my version is newer. j2se 5.0 is the current java-core

help is greatly appreciated


----------



## seedee701 (Apr 21, 2006)

is REW supposed to work with ANY soundcard? i read of people using USB cards. ... are firewire and PCI-soundcards supported, such as presonus firepod or motu2408 PCI system


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack, Chris... JohnM should be around pretty soon to help you figure this out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry about this but I just added a new post regarding the same issue! 
I will hang out a while and see what the solution is! I'm sure there will be more Mac users that visit this site that are interested in using the REW as well.

Fingers crossed!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello,

I'm also a Mac user.

The application seems to run fine on my configuration:

mac g4 dual 1.0, 1.75gig, OS 10.4.6.

Double clicking on "RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar" icon launches the app.

But I would like to use REW with a (external) audio interface, in my case MOTU 2408 mk3 with a PCI-424 card.

In REW options, I only have Java sound audio engine avalaible, and this uses the built-in mac audio, wich is not best quality ...

Does anyone knows how to use external audio ?

Thanks a lot in advance.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Chris,

The JavaSound Audio Engine should use the default audio interface offered by the OS, if there is a Mac equivalent of the Windows control panel setting for the preferred audio interface this might do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks JohnM !

I think you're right. There on MacOs the Audio/Midi configuration app which sets the defauft audio ins and outs.
I'm not in my studio just now to test it, but I think it's the solution. I'll tell you if it's OK when tried.

Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

OK !

REW tested with MOTU 2408 interface. It works !

Thanks again ...

Chris


----------



## seedee701 (Apr 21, 2006)

chrisl said:


> OK !
> 
> REW tested with MOTU 2408 interface. It works !
> 
> ...


where could choose the 2408? does it show in the REW or i just need to select the OSXjava-thing there and chose motu in the audio-midi control panel??


thanx for you help


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, choose the OSXjava-thing, after you had choosen MOTU in the audio-midi control panel.
Don't forget to choose 44.1k in the soundcard sub-menu in REW.

Whith that, I got the audio generator output on my 2408.

But I still have problems to get the correct input from 2408 in REW. If you get good results seedee701, tell me...

thanks


----------



## JackieTreehorn (Jun 13, 2006)

hi guys,

I have been able to open the program fine and do some preliminary tests but the program keeps crashing on me and as most of you mac users know you have to start all over every time you restart the program. Anyone else experiencing this or have any suggestions? I have the latest Java updates. imac G5 1.8ghz OSX 10.46

Also i obviously havent done enough reading here but if someone knows of a thread that discusses what is the best method (cables, connectors) to hook up the spl meter as well as connecting to my receiver?

Ill go take a look around now

Thanks


----------



## JackieTreehorn (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I bet there are some other mac apps similar to this one in the below link that are a little less professional. I just found this one doing a quick search in google maybe there are some others for macs out there

http://mixonline.com/mag/audio_metric_halo_labs/index.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Jackie,

Would you mind looking in the diagnostic logs (location is shown in the REW Help -> About... dialog) and see if the log files have any info on what is causing the crashes? If they do, please email me the files.

P.S. Fuzzmeasure is an OS X app that is cheaper than the one you linked and looks very good: http://www.supermegaultragroovy.com/products/FuzzMeasure/


----------



## JackieTreehorn (Jun 13, 2006)

First let me say thanks John for making the software available in the first place. That should have been my first post. Hope I didnt come across as making it sound like I didnt appreciate it. Thanks for the other link I will check it out too.

Im not sure how many mac users are in here, is there a mac specific section in the forum? 

As far as the log files I will try and run the app and generate some. As a completely new user who hasnt read through all of the great info here I have a lot to learn.

Thanks for your time and I will let you know what I see in the log files.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Not many Mac users that I know of. REW seems a bit flaky on the Mac, which makes a mockery of the "write once, run anywhere" ethos of Java. Apple have their own platform-specific audio classes and provide minimal support for Java's built-in audio classes, unfortunately. At some point I'll beg, borrow or steal a Mac for a while and see if I can get it to run more smoothly, if I can adapt myself to that funky Mac lifestyle


----------



## JackieTreehorn (Jun 13, 2006)

OK John I sent an email with the error info let me know if you didnt get it.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Got your email, thanks. The files _roomeq_wizard6.log.txt_ etc are the REW log files, they are a rotating set where _roomeq_wizard0.log.txt_ is the latest, _roomeq_wizard1.log.txt_ is from the previous time the app was run etc. The other files you sent from MacintoshHD/Users/_YourUserName_/Library/Logs/CrashReporter and MacintoshHD/Users/_YourUserName_/Library/Logs/Java are generated by the OS in response to crashes within Apple's Java Virtual Machine. Not a lot I can do about those, it should not be possible for an app to do anything that crashes the JVM. Best thing there is to send them to Apple in the hope they will fix the JVM bug in a future Java update.


----------



## JackieTreehorn (Jun 13, 2006)

Ahh I see that makes a lot more sense than the way I wrote it in my email. So that means your application "itself" is running fine with no problems since there is no additional text in the log there. I have been sending apple a bunch of the errors so maybe if I keep at it someone will look at it.

Thanks again for taking the time to look at it all. I have been able to run a few tests but Im still learning, and have only been able to get a general curve for my sub.

When people are posting their response curves is that normally with 1/3rd oct. smoothing or 1/1 or what?

Im not sure if Im sending a clean enough signal the way I had everything wired up but here is a general idea of what Im getting with my pb10isd and some pics of my space as well. All tile not even any area rugs yet. So lots of harsh reflections at the moment. I still think Im going to have to return the pb10 and go with a lrager model.

Feel free to give this newbie some comments if my graph looks way off.


hmmm my attachments are too big Ill just post em at my pic site.

http://www.pbase.com/livverlips/stereo_shhhhhhtuff


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Not many Mac users that I know of. REW seems a bit flaky on the Mac, which makes a mockery of the "write once, run anywhere" ethos of Java. Apple have their own platform-specific audio classes and provide minimal support for Java's built-in audio classes, unfortunately. At some point I'll beg, borrow or steal a Mac for a while and see if I can get it to run more smoothly, if I can adapt myself to that funky Mac lifestyle


we're funkay, we're funkay LOL:dancebanana: :dancebanana:
I also have some freezing. 

Spectraffo is cool but $800? woah, I did use teh demo for some measurements a while back. Now they don't post a demo anymore:rolleyesno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

JackieTreehorn said:


> When people are posting their response curves is that normally with 1/3rd oct. smoothing or 1/1 or what?


No smoothing needed for the low frequency, look like valid measurements so all seems to be OK


----------



## jeancoum (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's another Mac Newb from The Netherlands. Just started, in REW and in this forum, both of which are great, I think. I want my room optimized (hard surfaces, loads of echoes etc) with sound absorbers and diffusers. This app should be the killer for me!!:bigsmile:
The app appears to run fine, but I can't get past the first hurdle: calibrating my soundcard Edirol UA-3d (which normally works fine in both playback I-Tunes and in recording albums). When I open the Settings-window to calibrate the soundcard, and click the Measure-button, I get a pop-up, that titles 'Unable to take SPL reading' with the following message: 'SPL meter audio input not available. This has probably to do with the strange message at start-up: 'No input mixers available supporting PCM-SIGNED 48000.0Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4bytes/frame, little endian'. I can bypass this message and REW starts fine.
Sample rate is at 48, and not at the advised 44,1, because the app crashes if I try to change it. Input channel is Right, so my loop goes from line-out right to line-in right. Output device is Default device, and it is properly selected (from what I can tell) in my system preferences.
Please help.


----------

